
Lean is better for proper maths than all the other theorem provers - rstarast
https://xenaproject.wordpress.com/2020/02/09/lean-is-better-for-proper-maths-than-all-the-other-theorem-provers/
======
ncmncm
The article uses the wonderful "WLOG" acronym, short for WLOTAIG, which is in
turn short for "Without Loss of That All-Important Generality".

Piling on, I wouldn't mind seeing a formalization of Grigori Perelman's proof
of the Poincaré conjecture. But I am probably dreaming.

